# Advice



## mdcqn (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am new to the blog. Let me recommend something to you all. Joining the Financial Peace University of Dave Ramsey is what saved my marriage so far. We will be debt free completely within 18 more months. Financial issues was a biggie for us and a constant fighting issue until we started listening to Dave in radio and afterwards joined FPU. Give it a try, you don't have anything to lose, just be commited:smthumbup:


----------



## sweetpee (Jan 5, 2010)

My husband and I are really not seeing eye to eye Ihad been usen my sister car she said that if I found a job I could use her car yet when I found one now she states I can't use her car she needs it mine you this car just sits at her house and she uses the other car. And now I can't take the job I just needed her car for a few weeks intill I get my own and my husband said I'm not tryen hard enough that if I was tryen to do better I would do somehan to get to this job. I told him there are no buses were I live he said nothen like I was looken all for nothen he just to me can really care less it has to benfit him thats it. He is lock up and I'm strugglen with leukemia but tryen and all the tryen gets m nothen always back to nothen what do I do I sometimes wonder why he married me. I'm tired of not maken it tired of being ill also.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Ahhh sweetpee... I can totally see why you're tired. Tired of being sick, tired of having financial, relational and just life troubles.

Keep trying though. Is there someone else besides your sister who can help you with car pooling, taxi or a borrowed vehicle? If your husband could hear and see what you are attempting to do, he may not be so negative...

Is there government assistance that can help you, considering your illness? Big hugs to you.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

sweetpee said:


> I told him there are no buses were I live he said nothen like I was looken all for nothen he just to me can really care less it has to benfit him thats it. He is lock up and I'm strugglen with leukemia but tryen and all the tryen gets m nothen always back to nothen what do I do I sometimes wonder why he married me. I'm tired of not maken it tired of being ill also.


So your husband is lock up (does that mean in jail?) & he doesn't know where you live and that there are no buses there? How long have you been married? How long has he been locked up?

I can't imagine why he would be upset with you. I'm sorry to hear of your struggle with leukemia...in my eyes, that should be your main focus right now...doing all you can for your health.


----------



## sweetpee (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes he is in jail, yes he does know where I live he's just not from here so he doesn't understand how it is.


----------

